# Substitute egg yolks for whole eggs



## DebbieP.

can egg yolks be substituted for whole eggs? if so, what is the ratio? I am looking at a recipe calling for 2 egg whites. then am going to make banana bread (double batch) and was thinking of using the left egg yolks for 1 whole egg in the banana bread. 
Any thoughts on this? 
Debbie


----------



## mish

DebbieP. said:
			
		

> can egg yolks be substituted for whole eggs? if so, what is the ratio? I am looking at a recipe calling for 2 egg whites. then am going to make banana bread (double batch) and was thinking of using the left egg yolks for 1 whole egg in the banana bread.
> Any thoughts on this?
> Debbie


 
Debbie, I've used egg whites in place of whole eggs, but not the other way around.  Wouldn't use yolks in place of eggs.  Eggs are inexpensive enough, where I wouldn't risk a recipe (particularly making a double-batch) subbing out/eliminating parts of the egg - particularly in baking.  I would stick with the recipe.  I think you can freeze yolks or whites for later use.


----------



## Gretchen

Yes, I would use the egg yolks and just a bit of water or milk.

*Equivalents: *1 whole egg = 2 egg whites (to reduce fat; may make baked goods less tender) = 2 egg yolks (in sauces, custards, and cream fillings). One egg contains about one tablespoon of egg yolk and two tablespoons of egg white.


----------



## Andy M.

I made a pastry cream recipe the other day.  The recipe called for one whole egg or two yolks.


----------



## Aurora

It depends entirely upon what purpose the egg is playing in the recipe. If you are adding an egg and need the white for leavening or emulsifier then substituting 2 yokes will not work since the yoke does not provide those functions like the whites.

Here is a site that has put a lot of thought into using left over egg yokes or whites:

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/leftovereggyolks.htm

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/leftovereggwhites.htm


----------



## mish

Aurora said:
			
		

> It depends entirely upon what purpose the egg is playing in the recipe. If you are adding an egg and need the white for leavening or emulsifier then substituting 2 yokes will not work since the yoke does not provide those functions like the whites.


 
Good point, Aurora. It depends on the recipe.  Unless on a restricted diet, I would leave it alone.  Eggs are cheap.


----------



## Banana Brain

Just use 1/3 cup egg beaters.


----------



## marmalady

Egg yolks are used in a recipe to thicken it or give it body; you'll see recipes that call for 2 whole eggs + 2 yolks, especially for custards.   I would think just using the yolks would make the banana bread pretty dense and thick.


----------

